# Can I feed my GSD fish?



## Brandilm (Apr 6, 2012)

*So I was wondering what fish are safe to give to my GSD. I've heard that some fish are okay but that some dogs also have allergic reactions to fish. So should I give him some or no? And what if he is allergic then what? Don't want to give him something if i'm not sure if it's safe.*


----------



## Tankin (Feb 7, 2012)

I've fed my dog sardines and a little bit of tuna, no problems so far.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Once again fish are fine -- SALMON should be either cooked or frozen hard for a long period -- otherwise there is such a thing as Salmon toxicity as provided by the Washington State Veterinary College Salmon Poisoning Disease

Carmen


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

I feed Liesl raw. I buy whole cleaned tilapia frozen and lightly thaw them and feed them to her whole. She loves them, head to tail.

Interestingly, we caught some small bream and bass at a pond over the Easter weekend. We froze them immediately, and tried to thaw and feed them to her. They got that slime coating that dead fish do, and although they were still fresh she would not touch them.

Last summer just for fun we bought some feeder goldfish at the pet store and put them in her little wading pool. She had a blast dunking her nose for them and eventually caught and ate them with no ill effects.

I have no more fish stories.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

I have taken Gnash fishing with me and fed him fresh caught White Bass and Catfish while still in the boat, no problems. Would not buy fish to feed per say though, easier to catch and feed fresh.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

billsharp said:


> I feed Liesl raw. I buy whole cleaned tilapia frozen and lightly thaw them and feed them to her whole. She loves them, head to tail.
> 
> Interestingly, we caught some small bream and bass at a pond over the Easter weekend. We froze them immediately, and tried to thaw and feed them to her. They got that slime coating that dead fish do, and although they were still fresh she would not touch them.
> 
> ...


 For some reason when I read this I bursted into laughter.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I have a case of frozen whiting that I occasionally use for Ruger. He loves it.


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

I feed fish on a regular basis, but pretty much I only feed canned fish. I use Salmon, Mackerel and Sardines packed in water with no added salt. The dogs love it and they look great!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

salmon, atlantic char, trout, tilapia, tuna (fresh),
red snapper, blue fish. whatever fish we're having for
dinner he has a couple of pieces.

when i give him can fish it's in water, no salt added.


----------



## Brandilm (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I have recently started feeding him salmon and he loves it! And I have definately noticed his hair and skin are starting to look better. =]


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Brandilm said:


> Thanks everyone! I have recently started feeding him salmon and he loves it! And I have definately noticed his hair and skin are starting to look better. =]


I hope you read the article carmspack left you on salmon. This is in most salmon caught in our area. A lot of the salmon on the west coast including Alaska contains this. All my buddies who fish, recommend that I do not give the salmon they catch to Tony raw. They give me quite a bit every year.


----------

